# Visa processing time. Going for Feb 2016 Intake



## jasssdeol17

Im going for feb 2016 intake. I have received my coe and my file will be lodged this week. Lets say i got my medicals done then when is the possible time that i can get visa? 

Is it gonna take a long time for visa processing? For my classes are still on feb or is it possible to get visa right away like within 2-3 weeks?

PLS ANSWER


----------



## Mish

Last I heard student visa's from India were taking around 6 months.


----------



## jasssdeol17

Are you sure?? But ive read on the aus website that the max time is 3 mos. So is there a chance that i could get the visa maybe like within a month? I have required all the necessary docs and my file will be lodged soon


----------



## Mish

People on this forum were talking about 6 months awhile ago and missing the start of the course and having to defer. I am not sure if things have changed.


----------



## JandE

jasssdeol17 said:


> Are you sure?? But ive read on the aus website that the max time is 3 mos. So is there a chance that i could get the visa maybe like within a month? I have required all the necessary docs and my file will be lodged soon


The website states: _We aim to process 75 per cent of applications within these service standards.
However, actual processing times might vary depending on a range of factors._ 
ie: 75% *may* be done within 3 months, 25% may be over 3 months.

No one can be sure of anything...


----------



## jasssdeol17

JandE said:


> The website states: _We aim to process 75 per cent of applications within these service standards.
> However, actual processing times might vary depending on a range of factors._
> ie: 75% *may* be done within 3 months, 25% may be over 3 months.
> 
> No one can be sure of anything...


Is it true that you can only arrive to Australia 90 days before the course start?


----------



## JandE

jasssdeol17 said:


> Is it true that you can only arrive to Australia 90 days before the course start?


With some courses, you can *arrive* in Australia on your student visa *up to 90 days* before your course starts. If you have your visa that early.

You can't arrive more than 90 days before the course starts.

The date should be on the Visa confirmation letter.


----------



## himmat37

Hello good day to all,
I have lodged my 573 higher education sector visa on 25 August 15 and my course start on 22 Oct 15 
I attach pre medical along with my paper base visa file.
Kindly suggest me I am bit confuse
My course starting soon 
My visa under process


----------



## aoamber

himmat37 said:


> Hello good day to all,
> I have lodged my 573 higher education sector visa on 25 August 15 and my course start on 22 Oct 15
> I attach pre medical along with my paper base visa file.
> Kindly suggest me I am bit confuse
> My course starting soon
> My visa under process


I logged my visa on 11th August and got an interview call today only. I hope they feel good about what I said to grant me visa. I hope I will get it in a few days...btw my course also starts on 22 oct.


----------



## himmat37

aoamber said:


> I logged my visa on 11th August and got an interview call today only. I hope they feel good about what I said to grant me visa. I hope I will get it in a few days...btw my course also starts on 22 oct.


Hello aoamber.
Can u say me for which university u applied for?
Can u share ur social site like fb or yahoo on which we can chat further in details


----------



## aoamber

himmat37 said:


> Hello aoamber.
> Can u say me for which university u applied for?
> Can u share ur social site like fb or yahoo on which we can chat further in details


I m going to study in QUT. It is one of the best universities in Queensland.
I sent you PM with my email.


----------



## himmat37

aoamber said:


> I m going to study in QUT. It is one of the best universities in Queensland.
> I sent you PM with my email.


Thank you aoamber
I am also enrolled in QUT
My elicos starting on 22 Oct
I have applied on 25 Aug 2015
Still waiting no interview call nothing update till now
I have submitted my pre medical along with paper based file
Please your personal email I'd for further chat


----------



## aoamber

himmat37 said:


> Thank you aoamber
> I am also enrolled in QUT
> My elicos starting on 22 Oct
> I have applied on 25 Aug 2015
> Still waiting no interview call nothing update till now
> I have submitted my pre medical along with paper based file
> Please your personal email I'd for further chat


currently i can not share my email because I don't have enough forum rights. Give me urs if you can i will message u right away.

I think you should wait for feedback this week.


----------



## aoamber

I wrote you an email.


----------

